

Show HN: Matrix a fast and simple blogging engine - lispylol
https://github.com/linstantnoodles/matrix

======
lispylol
OP here. Link is in the github repo! You'll find my motivations for making
this in the readme. It's still quite rough but I'd love to get some early
feedback on the idea.

If you'd like to contribute shoot me a message!

